# Mantid Magazine



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey guys,

What do you think of a mantid magazine, but as an E-book? Something similar to an National Geographic issue, except it would would be sent electronically, and every month a new issue is released? Give me your feedback on this idea, all comments are welcomed, and appreicated.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Jackson (Mar 20, 2006)

Would be good,

Ian done a similar thing for about 3 issues i believe that was informative. Its a good idea, bi-monthly may be better to be honest. I'd help out but i dont know lots. Maybe not a mantid mag, but inverts in general as this will help thicken it out...i'm rambelling on now :shock:


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello,

Ahhh I see. Yeah, i'll go through some stuff and see what I can do  I want it to look extremely professional. Should there be a price, of like $5??? If so I might make the first magazine free of charge to all mantid hobbyist so they can judge it, and realize it's not a little ammature thing, then the magazines to follow would be like $5 a month?

Thanks.

Eros


----------



## Orin (Mar 20, 2006)

> Would be good,Ian done a similar thing for about 3 issues i believe that was informative. Its a good idea, bi-monthly may be better to be honest. I'd help out but i dont know lots. Maybe not a mantid mag, but inverts in general as this will help thicken it out...i'm rambelling on now :shock:


We could call it Invertebrates-Magazine and put it on a website like this one:

http://www.elytraandantenna.com


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 20, 2006)

Eros, it would be great if you manage to get this one out. It is a lot of work gathering info and present them in the best way. Would love to see E-magazine for mantis only.

I was looking forward to your mantis video with the fancy recorder you bought last year but didn't hear anything after that.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey guys,

Yeah Orin, sounds good. I was thinking, Orin you might make more money if you could turn the mantids :keeping Aliens book into an E-book where people paypal you the money and you send it as a PDF or somethin'...it was just a thought 

Yeah Yen, that was sucky, and to be honest at the time I wasn't really prepared, then I got out of mantids, but my father just went and bought a fancy digital camera for like $4,000 yesterday and I'm going to bring out all my mantids once it gets warmer (like 2-3 weeks) and plants start blooming so we can do some professional photography of them for the E-book magazine, and he's talking about getting another High-Definition video cam-corder, so I may start a DVD again, and finally it seems like it would work because I have the baby mantids now, and as they grow it will be throughout the summer where I can actually bring them outside for video!

- Give me ideas on the DVD though, should it be a whole documentary, or should I produce several DVD's at the same time, but each DVD emphasizing on 1 mantis, and it's life cycle???

.......Any Ideas Fellas???.......

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## hortus (Mar 20, 2006)

i like the idea but matid is a pretty narrow subject, after a year you would have to quit cause everything would be posted altready. i think for a ful on aproach it would have to cover incects in general as well as arthropods like spiders scorpions centipede/milipedes and stuff then you would never run out of content. and you could devout a selection to mantids and still post something about them every month


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 20, 2006)

It does sound interesting, but me myself, I only have exp. with mantids. It may be better to do it for a year, so they could be collectibles, then depending on where it goes, new magazine could come out from other people who specialize in just spiders, millipedes, etc.

- I'm just tired of going to Barnes &amp; Nobles, and seeing tons of books on butterflies, and other insects except mantids. Maybe with a good enough E-book, it may spark attraction in other authors eyes, and hobbyist that the hobby might get big enough so some real nice books could come out in the USA dedicated to mantids.


----------



## hortus (Mar 20, 2006)

e-book is way diffrent than a e-zine. if you were to do a E-book you might as well publish it all at once.

oh and if you need any help learnign how to use your new camera ive done alot of photography and im not talking snapshots

heres a few non macro shots so you know what im talking about
































no question is a stupid question unless you already know the answer


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 22, 2006)

Those are awesome pics. Actually, my father helps me out alot, but thanks for the offer, it's much appreciated


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 22, 2006)

took me a while to spot the mantis on the red plant pic :lol: 

wonder how many went back and looked  just thought i'd trick ya as i looked for a while thinking there must be one


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL- I don't see no mantis... are you joking???? LOL!


----------

